# BB DET upgrades and advice?



## se-rguy98 (Jun 4, 2003)

Ok I am a new member and I have come to the turbo gurus for some advice...
I got a 98 200sx SE-R. It has a BB DET in it running, stock boost 7psi, Hotshot fmic, JWT ECU, JWT S3 cams, stock fuel injectors, stock MAFS, it dyno @ 209whp/ and 194 flbs torque, I want to know how much more boost I can run off the stock injectors and MAF, before there is trouble.. 
Also my goal is for about 235 to 245 whp, I will be happy with that. But will my current set up get to that goal by just turning up the boost or do I need upgrades?
Also I was wondering would it be better to get a GTI-R man, and t-28 turbo upgrade instead? if I can get to that buy turning up the boost I will just do that, but if I need to upgrade to the other turbo can someone please give me a parts list for it.
Thanks for your help...


----------



## niss506 (Feb 25, 2003)

I'm running 15 psi of boost in a stock JDM sr20, and I'm not having trouble with this setup, (I just have the s-afc, extra injector, fuel regulator, extra fuel pump, among other things), I just keep checking the air/fuel ratio all the time, and keep the mixture as rich as possible, so I don´t see why in an sr20det which is design to be a turbocharged engine, you can reach 15 psi of boost or more, with just simple bolt-ons, (just my opinion)


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

with the T28 setup, bigger injectors, and MAF you can be around 280hp

T28 parts


----------



## SE-RtinMI (Nov 3, 2002)

Keep the setup you have and do this. Get the Ecu reprogrammed for 4bar of fuel with the 370's (that will flow upwards of 290whp or more) You'll also need a Bored MAF from Andreas (60$) he also sells the Nismo FPR to set the Fuel pressure to 4 bar (you'll need at least a mechanical FP gauge to set it). Replace the fuel pump with a Walbro 255lph pump and turn the boost to 12psi when your feeling frisky. You can take the turbo up to 13- 14 psi on teh dyno but I wouldn't run it often.... LOL short life turbo....Guarentee you this setup will hit 245whp with minor tuning.


----------



## SleepERr (May 20, 2003)

Get a VPC and a Field fuel controller and a larger fuel pump. I know they are expensive, but its one of the best mods you can make. You will feel a world of difference with the VPC alone, I promise.


----------



## Niceguy (May 30, 2003)

I agree. JWT setup with 4 BAR fuel. FPR set to 4 BAR, bored MAF, and up the boost. Cheap horsepower.


----------



## kesi24 (Mar 25, 2003)

You can run up tp 250 whp on 3 bar 370 cc injectors....


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

A bored MAF? Why not just get a z32 AFM? Or is the price difference large?

Stock FPR is good for 300rwhp


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2003)

"Get a VPC and a Field fuel controller"

He has a Turbo Nissan..not a Toyota. Stick with a JWT ECU for all your fueling needs...MAYBE an AFC if you or someone you know has knowledge on how to tune it.


----------

